
Genes that separate humans from fruit flies found - pizza
https://phys.org/news/2017-09-genes-humans-fruit-flies.html
======
DamonHD
I feel sure that I have met cow-orkers in whom these genes may not be fully
functional...

------
pizza
article has a really weird title nonetheless

